# NEED HELP - Factory Reset



## RoyJ

Was really looking forward to playing around with this phone. It was just too locked down and too much lag. I ended up calling Verizon and I'm getting a replacement for it! I got a Samsung Galaxy Nexus coming next week. I just need to purchase a back cover and battery, everything else was free.

I need help reverting my phone to stock. I am not worried about the yellow triangle. I successfully rooted and threw tweaked on there without ever getting a yellow triangle. I just need help getting the stock kernel and ROM back on my strat. I am pretty confused. The only thing I've used to mess with this phone is ODIN and CWM. Used ODIN to flash CWM and used CWM to flash tweaked. Not really sure how to completely put it back to stock to send it back in.


----------



## acejavelin

RoyJ said:


> Was really looking forward to playing around with this phone. It was just too locked down and too much lag. I ended up calling Verizon and I'm getting a replacement for it! I got a Samsung Galaxy Nexus coming next week. I just need to purchase a back cover and battery, everything else was free.
> 
> I need help reverting my phone to stock. I am not worried about the yellow triangle. I successfully rooted and threw tweaked on there without ever getting a yellow triangle. I just need help getting the stock kernel and ROM back on my strat. I am pretty confused. The only thing I've used to mess with this phone is ODIN and CWM. Used ODIN to flash CWM and used CWM to flash tweaked. Not really sure how to completely put it back to stock to send it back in.


If you did a nandroid backup after installing CWM Recovery but before doing ANYTHING else, just restore it, factory wipe, clear dalvik, and then reboot and make sure everything is okee-dokey... once everything is working fine, and you are sure you don't need CWM anymore, flash this kernel/recovery image in CWM Recovery (This is the stock EI2 kernel and recovery image only) and reboot, you will be as stock as you can get and CWM will be gone.

If you didn't, follow the instructions in this thread, it works fine. Note that the ROM image in this thread CANNOT be flashed in CWM Recovery, it must be done with Heimdall or ODIN.

I kinda went through the same thing and got an HTC Rezound, and they wanted me to also pay for the back cover and battery, but sufficient complaining/whining got that thrown in too. The Nexus was offered to me, but after hearing about the radio problems and poor battery life I chose the Rezound (Especially happy about that now that the RIL has been cracked this week!!!) but I really hope you enjoy your new phone, I would recommend springing for the extended battery though, especially since you have to get a back cover (mine supposedly was coming w/o a back cover, but there was one on the phone when I got it, no battery though).


----------



## RoyJ

Yeah I was going to get the cover thrown in, but they didn't have any in stock. He said he's going to call me back on Friday to see if I got a cover and battery. I figure if I say no I can get them included. Thanks for the help though, I will post again if I need more help.


----------



## RoyJ

I need help, I have no idea what I'm doing lol...

I kept getting libusb error 12. I read I needed to uninstall Samsung drivers. Done. Now heimdall no longer recognizes a download mode capable device.

I read that I need to open Zidag and download those drivers. This where I was having trouble. I've read I need to install some form on "Samsung" drivers from the list in Zidag. I have no option like that. On the top I see a menu with a few different selections. They are as follows;

USB Receiver (Interface 0)
USB Receiver (Interface 1)
USB Receiver (Interface 2)
Gadget Serial
Validity Sensors (WBF) (PID=0018)
HP TrueVision HD (Interface 0)
Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150

There's another scrollable menu labeled Driver that has a few different options as well;

WinUSB (v6.1.17600.16385)
libusbK (v3.0.4.0)
libusb0(v1.2.5.0)

Currently running Windows Vista 64bit. Heimdall Suite 1.3.1. Need help as to what driver to install ???


----------



## RoyJ

OKAY I NEED MAJOR HELP HERE!!!! BEEN AT IT FOR HOURS NOW I CAN'T GET IT STOCK!!!!!!!!! THIS PHONE NEEDS TO GO BACK SOON

Through research, I discovered I need to Select Gadget Serial and install the libusb0 driver. Done. Zidag displays current driver as libusb0.

I cannot get past these FAILED: libusb error 12 messages. What am I doing wrong???

Is there ANY way to do this with ODIN??? WTF THIS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY

p.s. sorry for caps


----------



## Crystawth

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31301-how-to-root-and-rom-your-new-stratosphere-7282012/

Go to that link.. use the section of instructions for connecting the device to flash.

Maybe I should do a how to guide for getting to stock too lol... -.- people always have issues


----------



## Crystawth

Btw the gadget serial driver you want is WinUSB


----------



## RoyJ

Thanks I didn't get the error this time, but I did get a different one, lol.

Uploading KERNEL
100%
ERROR: Failed to confirm end of file transfer sequence!
KERNEL upload failed!
Ending session...
Rebooting device...

EDIT: Root checker says the phone doesn't have root anymore. SU was still there. Did a factory reset and the JellyBean boot animation is still there.

Edit2: heimdall finally worked. Flashed back to stock and this thing is ready to go back. I have been up most of the night trying to fix this and trying out ROMs for my Nexus lol.

Thanks for all your help, you definitly pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## Crystawth

Glad yu are all set. Replacing the kernel won't wipe the phone, that is what the factory romis for


----------



## RoyJ

One of the links you posted or I found...whichever... Had a link to something called "heimdall with stratosphere factory image". Inside that there was "schi405factory_heimdall_package.tar and I flashed it in heimdall-gui. Worked like a charm. First I just tried doing it with command prompt. It finally started working, except for the kernel part. But that whole thing just flashed in DL mode and I was good to go again. Thanks


----------



## acejavelin

RoyJ said:


> One of the links you posted or I found...whichever... Had a link to something called "heimdall with stratosphere factory image". Inside that there was "schi405factory_heimdall_package.tar and I flashed it in heimdall-gui. Worked like a charm. First I just tried doing it with command prompt. It finally started working, except for the kernel part. But that whole thing just flashed in DL mode and I was good to go again. Thanks


Could you share this link please, or a dropbox to the file? I don't need it anymore but it seems to be a recurring need by users in this forum (not sure if that's a good thing or not).


----------



## RoyJ

Sure. I believe the whole thing was a pretty decent file size. I'll just upload the .tar file to flash from heimdall. Going to DB it soon, I'll edit this post

UPDATE: Fell asleep early last night, sorry. File is currently uploading to DB as we speak. It's a decent file size, so it'll be a little while.


----------

